# Chewing Up Everything!!!



## SteveTania (Mar 29, 2008)

Help!!! We have a 10 month who loves to chew on anything! We try and keep eyes on at all times. When we are around he does pretty good. If we see him about to get something and correct him. he just walks away. Today the dogs were out and my wife fell asleep on the couch. when i came in he had pulled a cushion off a chair and chewed it up! Any advice would be great.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

A tired dog is a good dog. My Katie chews on things (her favorite, the bottom stair tread) but when she is exercised thoroughly, she is nice and calm, relaxed, and chews on her toys, not our stairs. Make sure your pup is exercised both physically and mentally. When you catch her chewing on something, I would say "Ahhht" in a loud quick noise, and then put a chew toy in her mouth, and then praise her when she chews on the toy. I'm sure other members will have some good advice also, good luck!


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

I feel for you... I also have a 10 month old that is chewing everything. Yesterday my dog walker did not secure his crate properly and when I arrived home he had demolished the whole living room.. chewing my $800 pair of glasses he helped himself to off the desk.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a 10 month old chewing machine too. We can't leave Riot alone for a minute! It does help when he is super tired though, we take him out and run him until he comes in and collapses. Then we get a few minutes of rest! This afternoon he was sitting beside me on the bed and I was folding some clothes and heard a weird noise.... he was chewing a hole in the edge of the sheet on my bed and hiding it under his foot so I wouldn't see it!

Sneaky puppy!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

welcome to the world of puppyhood. they all chew. especially if they are bored or want human attention. niko has all sorts of toys, bones and he wants nothing to do with them. i too was folding laundry only he decided to run off with the socks!!! 

unfortunatly if noone is there (even sleeping) to keep a close eye on pup then he should be crated so he doesn't destroy anything. good firm NO's. but the one thing that i have learned is always praise the good.

but a tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## Stef (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a 14 week old GSD and she chews absolutely everything, she chewed a hole out of the fabric of one of my living room chairs, she destroyed three pairs of my high heels and she loves chewing on coasters as well. Mia has toys that she chews on and loves but she acts out when im in school. I have taken her outside and let her run around and I play with her when im at home in hopes to tire her out but she still finds enough energy to destroy things around the house. The annoying thing is, is that when i come home to a mess she runs away because she knows that what she did is wrong and I discipline her accordingly...im so frustrated and at a loss with what to do.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

she's probably teething since she's 14 weeks.. try giving her a kong, or when you catch her chewing on something correct her then give her one of her toys.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Stef said:


> I have a 14 week old GSD and she chews absolutely everything, she chewed a hole out of the fabric of one of my living room chairs, she destroyed three pairs of my high heels and she loves chewing on coasters as well. Mia has toys that she chews on and loves but she acts out when im in school. I have taken her outside and let her run around and I play with her when im at home in hopes to tire her out but she still finds enough energy to destroy things around the house. The annoying thing is, is that when i come home to a mess she runs away because she knows that what she did is wrong and I discipline her accordingly...im so frustrated and at a loss with what to do.


Crate her while you're gone. A loose puppy alone is a recipe for disaster in so many ways. They have zero impulse control at this age, she has no idea what's "bad." Crate her when she's not supervised, and when you can supervise, always have an appropriate toy to redirect to. Eventually they figure out what's appropriate and what isn't, but she's basically a toddler right now.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

If you don't want things chewed when you are not around, you have to control the environment. The easiest way to do that is to put your pup in a crate when you aren't there to watch them. Give her good things to chew on while she's in the crate to keep her occupied.

It does no good to discipline your pup, or any animal for that matter, after the fact. She has no idea why she is being punished. And she's running away, not because she knows that she did wrong, (she doesn't) but because she's afraid of you and what you are about to do to her. That's not a good way to build a trusting relationship. 

Invest in a crate and read up on how to get your puppy used to one. There is a ton of information on this site to help you.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

I agree with the others. 

A crate is your friend. 

I could not imagine having a GSD of that age without a crate. My 10.5 month old is sleeping in his crate right now.. The crate door is open by the way. It's his safe, comfy zone. It's not a cage or jail--or at least it doesn't have to be with the proper training and reenforcement.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sigh. Yup. Now that she's a bit over 1 yo, the youngest seems to have relented. I say "seems to" because a couple of weeks back she decided one of my shoes needed remodeling. I really liked those shoes and was sure she had stopped her fashion design phase. she had a particular taste for zippers first a pair of jeans, then a down vest, then a jacket, a down jacket, then my barn coat and in the line up somewhere were at least two dog beds.
As a puppy the now 5 yo chewed a couple of my sleeves as we were driving home from training! (front seat of an old 1/2 ton pickup) snatched a shoe from right next to me, similarly a pillow or two. 
The only solution is to put the pup up (and put your stuff up.)


----------

